# Capital range vs American range



## chimpy (Apr 10, 2014)

American range vs capital range for new kitchen. I have seen both in action. The capital is quite pricey but jeez that thing is a cooking beast. I watched the American range heat up and was real slow but the salesman tried to tell me that it gets better with time and the company is working on a fix for the wall oven temp cycles. Has anyone seen a prob with this electric wall oven that has french doors. It's quite pretty. .?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't have an answer, but am posting to encourage patience with the answer. 

People tend to buy cooktops, ranges, stoves pretty rarely. They'll last decades.  Therefore specific opinions on current models can be pretty slow to show up and sometimes, no member has experience with that unit yet. I hope you keep researching and let the rest of us know what you find out. 

Phil


----------



## saeyedoc (Oct 29, 2013)

Check the gardenweb forums, several users there, some service related issues reported.


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 17, 2014)

Dear Chimpy,

Have you seen my Youtube video? Check out my video's description and UPDATES that timelines all my problems that I've experienced with my American Range electric 30" double wall oven. 




I've had an awful time. I've also posted my experience on Gardenweb's forums under the profile name BakingMom.

I came to your post hoping to hear good things about a Capital oven because I'm searching for a replacement for this 600 pound dead weight. Keep us posted as to what you choose.

Sadly,

BrickHouse


----------



## chimpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Private message me I'll give you what I really think and why things happen the way they do. As for oven vs range etc... That's easy.


----------



## chimpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Brickhouse... Btw I have seen all of your stuff. There is just not enuf out there. [email protected]


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 17, 2014)

Chimpy,

To elaborate on pre-heat times - It's long.... and it does NOT get better with time as your salesperson said.  AR has told me that their new element will improve that.  But as you know---- I'm still waiting.

So one oven takes 20 minutes to reach 350, 28 minutes to reach 450.  Both ovens turned on simultaneously takes it 40-45 minutes to reach 350!!  Another user commented in my Youtube video with the same complaint.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

+1.  Gardenweb just has way more on ranges, and more recent discussion.  

Also consider separating the cooktop and oven choices - you can still install the oven below the cooktop.


----------



## chimpy (Apr 10, 2014)

I actually have the French door single electric. Thank goodness I didn't get the double. I asked which people thot of so as to gain an unbiased response. I'm not mad about it anymore because I can afford the loss. Not a pretentious statement but sometimes knowledge of a product costs money. That's the way I look at it. Maybe I can help others to inform folks of the lemon I received. I will say that capital rangetop I have is awesome and I trust capital as a product. I even had the chance to talk to their president. That won't happen with American range. I believe american range is a good product but the ability to help those with a lemon is severely lacking. I have an Electrolux comparable wall oven. It heats to 450 in 15 mins. Can't beat that. The only bad review was don't self clean with it No prob. I won't even attempt I will say that the American range wall oven I own is a very expensive searing oven. That's its use now other than looking pretty.


----------

